# No God No Problem: new Christmas add



## T.A.G. (Nov 24, 2009)

Ho, Ho . . . Whoa! Secularists Get the Holiday Spirit -- Politics Daily


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm fine with the celebration of Xmas without mentioning Jesus; it's the celebration of Christmas with Jesus and Santa all mixed up together which bothers me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 25, 2009)

My question is still...... Who gets to define good? We usually don't let an initial post stand with a link only. I am willing, just at this point, because I am being lazy. I did post a pic from the add in the initial post.

BTW, who gets to define what is good?

BTW, I believe there was a Saint Nicholaus. He is dead, but lives eternally in the presence of Christ.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 12, 2009)

T.A.G. said:


> Ho, Ho . . . Whoa! Secularists Get the Holiday Spirit -- Politics Daily



There's something wrong with this picture. They aren't sneering angrily at Christians.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 12, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> There's something wrong with this picture. They aren't sneering angrily at Christians.



Look closer. It's there.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 12, 2009)

I wish someone had sent this ad to Stalin about 75 years ago...


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 12, 2009)

It should read, "Humanism is the idea that you can be good because you are your own god and you decide what is good."


----------



## Wayne (Dec 12, 2009)

"Christianity is the idea that you can't be good. Period. You can only cling to Christ's righteousness."


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 12, 2009)

Wayne said:


> "Christianity is the idea that you can't be good. Period. You can only cling to Christ's righteousness."



I like that idea a lot better.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 12, 2009)

Interested in a little holiday depression? Watch the video to share in the celebration of Reason, Compassion, and Hope. It will steal seven minutes and forty-seven seconds from your life, but you will see the microscopic depth of this movement.

http://humanlight.org/


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Dec 13, 2009)

T.A.G. said:


> Ho, Ho . . . Whoa! Secularists Get the Holiday Spirit -- Politics Daily



All I have to say on this is that this isn't surprizing. Making a holiday for their hatred of God, it's the same as advocating for gay marriages.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Dec 13, 2009)

How could anyone look so happy if they believed that after they were dead, there was _nothing_ left -- no meaning whatsoever? I guess I'm just a very odd person, because that would be enough to destroy my happiness for life regardless of whether I was a "good" person or not.


----------



## Dao (Dec 13, 2009)

I worked for macy's advertising and I remember at a point that we couldn't use "Merry Christmas" in our ads. How sad


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 13, 2009)

christabella_warren said:


> How could anyone look so happy if they believed that after they were dead, there was _nothing_ left -- no meaning whatsoever? I guess I'm just a very odd person, because that would be enough to destroy my happiness for life regardless of whether I was a "good" person or not.



Well, I suppose the notion of avoiding eternal hellfire, for the reprobate, has its comforts -- even if it means no beatific vision. Here the 'experience' of death may be compared to losing consciousness (being unconscious isn't 'scary'), and just not regaining consciousness. 

There is also, of course, the famous Epicurean point that, since death is, for all personal intents and purposes, _the end_, death is literally 'nothing to fear'. What happens upon death, for you, is _nothing_; and to _fear nothing_ is the height of irrationality, etc. The deduction is that true happiness is found only when 'death is nothing' to you, the (always irrational) fear of death -- and generally, belief in an afterlife -- being the cause of all unhappiness, manifesting itself in worry, anguish, depression, etc. The 'therapeutic' Epicurean approach is to get rid of these unhappiness-causing false beliefs, the _lack_ of these in a person equaling happiness in a person.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Dec 13, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> christabella_warren said:
> 
> 
> > How could anyone look so happy if they believed that after they were dead, there was _nothing_ left -- no meaning whatsoever? I guess I'm just a very odd person, because that would be enough to destroy my happiness for life regardless of whether I was a "good" person or not.
> ...



For some reason, I would actually prefer to go to Hell than turn into vapor. At least then I would still be conscious. The idea of oblivion and meaningless terrifies me far more than the idea that there is a chance for judgment or mercy after death.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 13, 2009)




----------

